

MinimaLT: Minimal-latency Networking Through Better Security (2013) [pdf] - jorangreef
http://cr.yp.to/tcpip/minimalt-20131031.pdf

======
pinkyand
Wasn't there research showing that in channels mixed with tcp traffic , high
tcp traffic can effectively block MinimaLT traffic, effectively creating DoS?

------
gue5t
This sounds great. A year later, where's the code?

~~~
dchest
Looks like it will be here: [http://www.ethos-os.org/](http://www.ethos-
os.org/)

@JonSolworth
([https://twitter.com/jonsolworth](https://twitter.com/jonsolworth))
occasionally posts progress updates.

------
tetrep
>Whether strangers or anonymous users are allowed is left to the underlying
system's authorization policy.

While DoS protection is nice, I would hate to encourage networking that forces
client authentication. Imagine if Google/Facebook/etc could effectively
enforce a real name policy.

~~~
FredericJ
That doesn't matter. You can generate a new Curve25519 identity key per
connection.

